# Le chargeur iPod est il un chargeur USB universel?



## tom7402 (14 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

certains constructeurs (pour ne pas citer HTC) ne fournissent pas de chargeur à leurs téléphones, qui ont un port mini USB.

Ainsi je me demandais si le chargeur apple pour les ipod et iphone ferait l'affaire, et si c'est possible de brancher n'importe quel périphérique USB sur ces chargeurs (app photo, téléphones, etc.)

voilà voilà.......merci


----------



## Gwen (14 Mars 2010)

Oui, il sort du 5V comme toutes prises USB. Tu ne risques rien à brancher un fil USB dessus et vérifier si cela marche.


----------



## Macuserman (14 Mars 2010)

Je confirme, il recharge n'importe quel appareil ayant une prise USB standard !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Mars 2010)

il y a une différence non pas de tension mais d'intensité.Tous les PC,MAC et chargeurs usb donnent 5V ou plutot 4.90V sur le cadran de mon multimètre.Mais pour l'intensité,les ordinateurs(tous) et la plupart des chargeurs du marché donnent 500mA,sauf le chargeur apple à 30 qui donne le double,soit 1A,donc pour un ipod de la génération "non firewire",bref les actuels et pour un iphone,quel qu'il soit,un chargeur classique ne marche pas du tout(le périphérique ne montre aucun signe de charge,comme si il n'était pas branché du tout.)Si on les branche sur un ordinateur,quel qu'il soit (même un PC Linux) ,il transmet des infos à l'iPod/iPhone,comme quoi c'est bien un ordinateur et non un simple chargeur et là, l'iDevice accepte de se charger avec 500mA,donc ça prend le double de temps.Maintenant,pour les périphériques "normaux",pas apple,qui ont besoin de 500mA,ça dépend.En géneral,brancher un périphérique qui a besoin de 500mA,sur 1A,il recharge plus vite et c'est bien ,d'autres ont une sécurité qui empêche la recharge avec trop de courant et affiche un message d'erreur(comme un itouch 2G branché en firewire) mais certains peuvent se détruire et la batterie peut même exploser. Moi,j'ai grillé la LED rouge clignotante de ma clé USB en m'amusant à la brancher sur le chargeur apple de mon itouch 2G mais la clé fonctionne toujours(mais sans lumière) .


----------

